# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale / Trade: American Water Filters. Pure water for 1 cent per Gallon

## Itsback

As a internet marketing associate, I am sourcing buyers for American made Water filters. Pure and clean Water for less than 1 cent per Gallon/4 Litres.

All kinds of Water filters for home & offices and also commercial/industrial systems. Commercial Reverse Osmosis System that produces 10,000 gallons pure water per day, Carbon water filters, portable filters, Arsenic filters, Fluoride filters, Iron and Lead filters, Nitrate filters, Replacement Filters, Sediment Filters, Water Coolers, Carbon Filters, Reverse Osmosis systems and many more.. Vast range of water filters available,

*Among our top customers are US Government Agencies, US Army, Military Bases,* 100+ Universities, 25+ Breweries, Air France,  Microsoft, Mercedes Benz, energy and security contractors, healthcare professionals and largest corporations.

Over 20,000 Systems with customers across 60+ Countries. 

Best Price range [$150 to $11,500] available. Discounts available. International shipping.  

*Website:* http://www.filterwater.com

----------


## TheTexan

Do you accept EBT ?

----------


## Itsback

> Do you accept EBT ?


Send them an email via the website. They can add EBT since they are America based and major customers are from United States of America.

----------


## oyarde

> Do you accept EBT ?


Well if you are doing that , pick me up a good cigar too .

----------


## Itsback

This Christmas, how about buying a water filter for your home or office or factory/workplace and gift your family and people around you with pure and safe drinking water for years to come.....

*Merry Christmas to all...........*

----------


## TheTexan

> This Christmas, how about buying a water filter for your home or office or factory/workplace and gift your family and people around you with pure and safe drinking water for years to come.....
> 
> *Merry Christmas to all...........*


Do you have filters that filter out everything except fluoride?  I don't want to waste government money by removing something they spent so much to add

----------


## Itsback

> Do you have filters that filter out everything except fluoride?  I don't want to waste government money by removing something they spent so much to add


OK, as you say. On their website there is "Live chat", You can speak to the representative online or send them an email.

----------


## Itsback

$11,000,000,000 paid to google adsense websites. *DO YOU BUY ON THE INTERNET ??*

----------


## oyarde

> $11,000,000,000 paid to google adsense websites. *DO YOU BUY ON THE INTERNET ??*


I pretty much just shop at yard sales , auctions , Dankes shed  and whatnot

----------


## Itsback

*Arsenic found in major brands of bottled water*

Consumer Reports (CR) is now warning the public about a serious issue, where 11 brands of bottled water, out of 130 had detectable levels of highly toxic, arsenic, and six of those brands had levels above 3 parts per billion (ppb) — the maximum level allowed by CR.
"Of those, six had levels of 3 ppb or higher," according to CR officials. "These brands are Starkey owned by Whole Foods, Peñafiel owned by Keurig Dr. Pepper, Crystal Geyser Alpine Spring Water, Volvic owned by Danone, and two regional brands, Crystal Creamery, and EartH₂O."

https://www.zerohedge.com/news

----------


## Itsback

So how are the water filters from my source ?? There are much more and all kinds of replacements and filters.

----------

